

Moscow Chess Tournament: Two Days, 10 Players, and Still No Wins - ComputerGuru
http://gambit.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/11/06/players-remain-deadlocked-at-moscow-tournament/

======
jsean
"Players Remain Deadlocked at Moscow Tournament"

Deadlocked? In my experience those things never resolve!! But then again I
often times expect people to behave robotically...

